# HOLOPAW FL DEC 17th and 18th



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I am having a group of guys i work with going to holopaw and camping out dec 17th and 18th. If anyone wants to join let me know.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish I can go, I gotta see how schedule is at work and if I have the $$$ since I got a new job. 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ok man hope if works out i wana see that beast of a machine.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

haha i feel you, i rode there when i had the 5' lift on and want to go back and let the 10' eat there lol


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

haha nice i am deciding if i want to fork out $800 on new tires or not. i was thinking of the 28" zilla


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

If your gonna do a lot of mudding all the time I say get a set of outlaws. I've always had outlaws and I trail ride with them they do fine for me.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I do alot of trail riding and i do go in mud when its on the trail. i just wasnt sure how outlaws were trail riding. looking up the zilla i saw they had some nice tred and they werent as heavy as other tires


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

this weekend. who is down


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you go to holopaw? Man I wish I could of made it up there. Sucks being broke.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I did. Had a blast not to wet out there was perfect. Now all I need is new tires 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

